# Dried Papaya Buds



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 16, 2007)

These taste great!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry about the quality!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 18, 2007)

*Looks good BBP. Congrats on a fine harvest my friend. What does your Papaya smell like? We had two phenos. One smelled like dirt and the other lemon. Great job mang. :aok: *


----------

